
Personal Desktop Whiteboard and Pen - macleos
https://fluidstance.com/products/slope
======
karinakarina
$60 feels quite steep when I could just use a notepad. I can see how someone
might find it useful though. Perhaps if it was $15-$20, I might get one.

